
Dirty Dozen: Things We Think Can Be Recycled But Are Generally Not - ceeker
https://sunnyvale.ca.gov/property/recycling/getrid/dirty.htm
======
elocinstr8t
I disagree with some of these. Padded envelopes and plastic bags can be
reused. There are also those who reuse and recycle plastic cups and egg
cartons, and as gross as it sounds, there are poor people who "recycle" foods,
even the ones that you can already find in the dumpster. It's called "pagpag"
in the Philippines.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7gDBVmgIRA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7gDBVmgIRA)

